# Manufacturing Defect



## David Ferreira (14/1/16)

Hi Vape King

Let me start by saying that I was very happy with your service. After ordering online the products were dispatched very quickly and without any incident and received the following day as promised. This on the 2 separate occasions I've ordered from you. 

I've run into a bit of a snag with the last order though. The Kayfun V4 I ordered did not have the holes running from the tank to the wick. I sent an email requesting assistance to your sales address and I've not yet heard back. Could you please follow up on this. 

I've attached a picture of the defective. The left hand part is an older version of the same model Kayfun I ordered from you last week and the right hand part of the new Kayfun i received on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

Always best to tag one or two of the peeps.  @Stroodlepuff @MiffyPuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/1/16)

Hi David

I will check the others for you and see. Will give you a call a bit later

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## David Ferreira (14/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Always best to tag one or two of the peeps.  @Stroodlepuff @MiffyPuff


Thanks Rob


----------



## David Ferreira (14/1/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi David
> 
> I will check the others for you and see. Will give you a call a bit later
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Thanks Stroodlepuff. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## David Ferreira (18/1/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi David
> 
> I will check the others for you and see. Will give you a call a bit later
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



@Stroodlepuff
Still absolutely no word form VapeKing and Its a week after my first email. I'm disappointed in the service I've received after a good first impression.


----------



## David Ferreira (18/1/16)

Just an update on this thread so that people don't think its gone unresolved. I've spoken to @Stroodlepuff and I've got replacement scheduled for delivery . Thank you for resolving this for me and I'm looking forward to future purchases from Vape King.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

